# Sapelo Open Kingfish Tournament- This Weekend!!!



## tim mason (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi guys, the 30th annual Sapelo Open Kingfish Tournament is this weekend. The entry fee is $400. All the info and prize structure is below.

1st - $10,000 CASH* 
2nd - $5000 CASH* 
3rd - $3000 CASH* 
4th - $2000 CASH* 
5th - $1000 CASH* 
6th-10th $500 CASH* 
11th-15th CASH* 

23' and Under 
1st- $1500 CASH* 
2nd- $1000 CASH* 
3rd- $500 CASH* 

***Prizes are based on 100 boats*** 

Lady Angler $500 Cash Sponsored by Hickory Bluff Marine 

Junior Angler $300 Cash Sponsored by Pawn Depot 

Senior Angler $200 Cash Sponsored by Savannah Apparatus Repair 

Captain's Meeting is Friday, July 30 at Sapelo Saltwater Fishing Club Clubhouse 
*Registration begins at 5:00p.m. 
*BBQ Dinner served at 6:00p.m. 
*Captain's Meeting at 7:00p.m. 

Fish Day is Saturday, July 31 
* No Check Out 
*No Boundries 
*No Boats past the beach line before 6:30 a.m. on Fish Day 
* Weigh in at Contentment Bluff Dock. Boats must pass by and be recognized by the check in boat crew no later than 5:00 p.m. on Saturday or risk disqualification. 
*Awards follow weigh in 

This is the first year the captain's meeting will be at the SSFC Clubhouse...Anyone needing directions PM me on this site. 
See you all Friday Night and Goodluck! 
P.S. Wasn't sure if this was the right forum but since it's saltwater I feel this is where it belongs. Mods feel free to move.
Wess Mason


----------



## Sea-N-Double (Jul 26, 2010)

See ya there,nephew.  

Anyone else fishing?  Are you still game Eric?


----------



## tim mason (Jul 26, 2010)

Sea-N-Double said:


> See ya there,nephew.
> 
> Anyone else fishing?  Are you still game Eric?



We've had boats called from Texas and all over the gulf call sayin' they are on the way! Who alls fishin' with you?


----------



## Sea-N-Double (Jul 26, 2010)

Eric, Derrick, Bill, P.T. and Chase.


----------



## tim mason (Jul 26, 2010)

Ok, see yall when ya get here...


----------



## BeastieDawg (Jul 30, 2010)

tim mason said:


> We've had boats called from Texas and all over the gulf call sayin' they are on the way! Who alls fishin' with you?





We just saw a Guy from TX puttin in at St Simons.


----------



## oldenred (Jul 31, 2010)

so what's the report????


----------



## Sea-N-Double (Aug 1, 2010)

We caught 7 kings, but nothing big enough to place.  Had #4 wire bitten through 3 times and had hooks to pull on a couple more.  Oher than that it was a fun day.  Managed a Mahi to boot.


----------



## Sea-N-Double (Aug 1, 2010)

Our 30th Sapelo Open results are here: 

1 A-Team 50.99 
2 Mister Magoo 46.13 
3 Team Glasstream 37.82 
4 Double Deuces II 36.83 
5 Tall Tail 35.92 
6 Team Empire Reel Dawg 35.21 
7 No Mercy 33.06 
8 WholeShot 31.88 
9 Livin Right 29.11 
10 Blue Ribbon 28.68 
11 Bullett Proof 28.63 
12 Wahka Wahka II 27.95 
13 2 Balls Deep 27.58 
14 The Reel Office 27.40 
15 Backlash 26.97 

23 and under: 
1 Code Red 31.11 
2 BigFishin 27.24 
3 Reel Busy 26.98 

Congrats to all that placed!


----------



## oldenred (Aug 1, 2010)

that's great to see some big kings being caught!


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Aug 2, 2010)

Congrats Alden and Allison the "A-team"!


----------



## Colby (Aug 4, 2010)

That's a Big Girl!  Nice Fish!


----------

